# Orange Laser cory's



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I came home tonight to a little surprise , 143 eggs stuck to the front glass , yes I counted them LOL
I have been waiting patiently for 4 months now for them to breed, hope the eggs are fertile .

will keep you posted


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Haha 143 means "I love you" I guess your cory's are pretty loving 

Congrats btw and I hope things go well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats very cool. Lasers are so pretty.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!!! I love lasers!  How nice of them to do that for you. lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats............they are pretty !!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats! Always exciting to come home to eggs 

How big are yours? I have a group, but they're still growing up.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats! Am I ever jealous...


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations. I have my fingers crossed for you too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, I'm still jealous but maybe it'll go away if we can talk about some sort of 'deal' here for some juveniles down the road.


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

here is a couple pics of the fry , just hatched tonight


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the fry.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome Apisto-Nut!

I hope you remember who your friends are when these guys get big enough to sell


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

guess Dave can do a BAP count now LOL

You and all the other club members are first one the list LOL

they will be in one of our monthly auctions :hint hint ;as soon as they are big enough


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

They are just so darling!

I see though that a couple of them are already dead. 

A couple of questions, if I may:

And why are the unhatched eggs blue?

What are you planning to start feeding them with?

Good luck with them and cheers. (maybe it's time to get that 50 gal. set up...)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Eggs are probably blue from being dyed with Methylene blue - it's used as an anti-fungal, but also stains cells.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Great pictures Stephen! Put me on that darn list!


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

meth blue stained the eggs 

not dead just very big yoke sacks and they cant stay upright , plus I just finished doing water changes to remove the meth blue


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes Kat you can be on the list with a paid membership LOL 

Thats one way of increasing membership LOL

Cory Dad , I will be feeding them micro-worm for the first 4-10 days after free swimming and BBS and protien powder slowly introduced starting the 5th day


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, I thought it might have been Methylene blue but I've never used it myself so I wasn't sure.

As for the feeding, I understand the micro-worm and BBS but I've never heard of 'protein powder'. I use Hikari First Bites soaked in water first and distributed to the bottom of the tank with an eye dropper to maximize the amount that gets to the bottom.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

apisto-nut said:


> Yes Kat you can be on the list with a paid membership LOL
> 
> Thats one way of increasing membership LOL
> 
> Cory Dad , I will be feeding them micro-worm for the first 4-10 days after free swimming and BBS and protien powder slowly introduced starting the 5th day


D'oh! I do intend on becoming a member, the snow just has to go away first.


----------

